# competition!



## Pat Tully (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello

I want to run a competition here for dog lovers.
but I dont want to break the rules of the forum....

I will engrave and customise a solid limestone plaque to celebrate your dog and send it to you anywhere in the UK or Ireland free or charge, for the person who submits the *most amusing photograph* of their dog and some information about the breed.

Closing date for entries will be 1st November 2012. I will post the details of the winning entry including a picture of the plaque by the 7th November.

Thanks


----------



## dreamland (Nov 1, 2012)

Picture attached.


----------



## dreamland (Nov 1, 2012)

Fingers crossed that I won.....


----------

